# F350 Tire Pressure: Wild Trail CTX Recommendations Please!



## IPlowDoU2 (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi all.

TIRES: Eldorado (I think) Wild Trail CTX LT265/75R/16 10-ply / E Load Rating

RECENTLY PURCHASED TRUCK: 2001 F-350 standard cab, 8' bed, Tommy Gate lift, SaltDogg TGS01B salter on custom swinging mount! 8' Western Unimount. Will typically carry about 1,500 # of de-icer over rear axle and a snowblower, shovels, tools in cab, etc..

Lost air in one tire. Sealed with FixAFlat and seems to be holding. 

I have NO CLUE what is appropriate tire pressure. Was surprised to only see a caution not to exceed 40 PSI to set bead. Tire says follow owner's manual or door jamb placard recommendations. E-load is 80 PSI max. and that gets something like 3,400 lbs. per tire.

Once put Yokohama high pressure tires on a Honda Civic. Bought them SPECIFICALLY for higher pressure benefits. Ran them at 40 - 42 successfully. At Honda factory specs they looked flat - when installed new and whenever serviced. Finally put a big yellow and black sticker under hood to get people to stop letting air out of my tires!

So, PlowSite brain trust: considering everything... setup, weight, use... 

WHAT ARE GOOD PRESSURES TO RUN THESE AT? Tires are pretty grippy through 2 plow events. Firm but not excessive. Guess current numbers on other 3 might be a good starting point. Vehicle was recently serviced by a Firestone (one with the biggest service bay they have in Milwaukee so I think they know bigger trucks). Tires were rotated so they must have equalized pressures at some #. Guessing they should be about equal with current setup...

Thanks for the long read. Any / all advice is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like U answered Ur own question,


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I found it hard to believe a load range E light truck tire had a maximum pressure of 40psi.
I had to Google it.
Are you sure you have load range E tires?
https://www.billdaytire.com/Shop-For-Tires/view/single/brd/1/b/48/m/5455/tireid/EldoradoWCX84


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Bead seating is not operational pressure


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Bead seating is not operational pressure


Ahhh. Maybe i should have read it closer, or worn glasses.

In response to pressure, I always keep it on the higher side when loaded or plowing (close to max).
Better handling and better traction.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

65-70psi


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

My new plow truck is frosting my enthusiasm.
2021 F350 dealer plow package.
Noticed no heated mirrors.
What I noticed right away was the 80psi tires on hardpacked snow of arctic NW Alaska the vehicle is very prone to getting flat stuck.
My old truck was a 2008 Chevy 2500HD with Boss 8' Power V.
Id replaced its 80 psi tires w 40 psi tires.
Though closer to the ground I had all sorts of traction.
I just had to put up with the low tire pressure warnings.
Not so sure I want to go the low pressure tire more traction route with this newer vehicle.
Im thinking of shopping for a new set of tires already, I was just pulled out a flat stuck situation that using my lighter model chevy would never had issue with.
As it sits, this brand new one tone F350 can only push half as much as the 08 3/4 ton chevy with low pressure tires.
The plows were 8' Boss power V's.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rex in OTZ said:


> My new plow truck is frosting my enthusiasm.
> 2021 F350 dealer plow package.
> Noticed no heated mirrors.
> What I noticed right away was the 80psi tires on hardpacked snow of arctic NW Alaska the vehicle is very prone to getting flat stuck.
> ...


What do you mean? Like the new F350 has those crappy Michelin's?? Cause it's not for lack of power. And how do you get stuck on a flat with 4 wheel drive? You got locking diff in the rear right? Please explain further if you don't mind.


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

My truck has wrangler goodyear 275/70r18's
On reading the glovebox booklet the traction system refrences off the tire pressure sensors.

What Im saying was I have a more powerfull and heavier truck now.
Yet I cant utilize all that power and weight like I did with the 2500HD chevy.
Its like having an offensive lineman in the game with flat bottomed leather shoes and getting shoved all over the place due to minimal traction.
I can feel the traction lock up front and rear, just has 160 miles on the truck and Im really uneasy with its lack of traction.
Yes I went rouge when I replaced the load range tires on the 3/4 ton truck to those for a 1/2 ton.
I had all sorts of nice pillowey traction of which I dont have with this bigger heavier more powerfull truck.
I used to be able to punch through the drift 80% the time on driveway.
With this Titanic truck wearing crappy tires, I can get flat stuck where that was never a problem.
I had 80 psi tires on the old chey 3/4 ton truck and it would get flat stuck so often I had a chaser vehicle standby to pull me out the diviots it dug itself into.
Im thinking I need to think thru this high pressure tire thing and 21century traction computers.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rex in OTZ said:


> My truck has wrangler goodyear 275/70r18's
> On reading the glovebox booklet the traction system refrences off the tire pressure sensors.
> 
> What Im saying was I have a more powerfull and heavier truck now.
> ...


Sorry man, I'm not following you on this. My apologies for not understanding what's happening. I had a 2017 F250 with the crappy Michelin's on it. Never got flat stuck, I honestly can't even imagine having that happen. And that's with the bed empty.


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes, she be empty, found when I select 4x4 Low that I slightly better traction, still get pushed around by snow, front end drifts out sideways when set to sweep it to the side.
Youd think with combined weight of the plow, engine and product the front end shouldnt easily drift off course, she drifts sideways in a mild breeze.


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

Well the Ford glovebox manual explained the M on shifter is for manual, then use the + - switch on the gear shifter can electricly shift gears 1thru 10.
I found in 4 low range 4x4 I have the best traction.
4 high is just unuseable in for plowing.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rex in OTZ said:


> Well the Ford glovebox manual explained the M on shifter is for manual, then use the + - switch on the gear shifter can electricly shift gears 1thru 10.
> I found in 4 low range 4x4 I have the best traction.
> 4 high is just unuseable in for plowing.


Sounds like your truck is broken. You're sure it's going into 4HI?? 
Show me a video of the conditions you're plowing in and examples of the truck getting pushed around or not hooking up in the front.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

DITTO
Pictures/video
Are U On HARDPACKED ALREADY?
Thats the only time I get pushed
Having come from a gas to my diesels was amazing, can start trk and go.
Truck pushes like a tank as long as its got traction and best of All with very little if any throttle.
My 460 Always needed throttle and man was it Cold Blooded


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

Im in Kotzebue Alaska 28 miles above the arctic circle on the northwest coast, our streets and roads are hardpacked starting in November and will last till late April when they blade off rotten snow for the spring thaw.
Sometimes the airport ramp can actually have as much as 1/2" to 3/4" of clear ice.
This happens when its hard packed and we get a warm snap and the rain turns that hps to clear ice.
Already thinking about aquiring some studded tires.
So far we had temps drop to -32°F and blow causing a very hard almost tempered/hardended snow drift's that the F350 just bounces off of, two weeks later it actually was raining (35°F)
Fresh poof snow is nothing, snow wet by sleet then crusted at -9°F can be a real challange.

The 4x4 high range does work with an error 'Service Avancetrac' which started last summer after only 30 miles of dry street 2 wheel driving.
Local auto shop scanned the truck and they think its a programming issue, the problem is getting the Ford Dealer to authorize warrenty work.
The Dealership is located in Anchorage (546miles away)
From what I understand, the advancetrac is disabled in 4 low.
I have traction issues in 4 high.
The service advancetrac also shows in 2 wheel drive.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your dropping power or ground under a load. You need to check your power supply to the module and controller with a test light, not an LED. I use a head lamp bulb so it puts a load on the circuit. There's a tutorial here for no power to controller.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Shut off Traction Control and Advancetrac when plowing snow .


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

WIPensFan said:


> Sounds like your truck is broken. You're sure it's going into 4HI??
> Show me a video of the conditions you're plowing in and examples of the truck getting pushed around or not hooking up in the front.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rex in OTZ said:


> View attachment 228507


Thanks. Looks cold. I'm really sorry you're having problems with your truck. I hope you can get it figured out soon!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I find it’s much harder to keep traction in 4lo

what kind of weight do you have in the box
Other than snow?


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

Its a flatbed with a maxon lift gate.
No ballast weight.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Steel lift gate should be around 400 Lbs. Depending on the size/model. Are you sure you're truck is going into 4 wheel In high range?


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

The Kotzebue 4x4 test, park at stop sign with a incline, switch to 2 wheel drive and see it it can haul itself up onto a main road.
Usually 2 wheely drive wont move up the incline on hardpack snow slicked up by taxi cab launches.
Switch to 4 high and try again.
4 high will pull the truck up the incline the 2 wheel drive mode wouldnt, switching to 4 low you go into granny gear where even folks walking by can outpace you.


----------

